
Russian Programmer 3D-Prints His Very Own T-800 Terminator Robot - ldubost
http://www.odditycentral.com/news/russian-programmer-3d-prints-his-very-own-t-800-terminator-robot-complete-with-artificial-intelligence.html
======
informatimago
British Programmer 3D-Prints His Very Own Ultron Robot
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpwJoq86vov-v97fBMRfm...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpwJoq86vov-v97fBMRfm-A9xv8CzX8Hn)
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpwJoq86vov-C5SldDA-A...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpwJoq86vov-C5SldDA-
AhxesVHPRk74x)

But it's not as flashy a title as with "Russian". :-)

